# Brisked Cook using Kosmo'sQ Beef Injection



## AndyW (Feb 6, 2011)

Overnight cook of a 9.5 lb. whole packer brisket. Pre-cook procedures included trimming, injecting with KosmoQ's Beef injection, applying Smoking Gun's Mild BBQ rub and smoking for 8 hours at 245 degrees. We let it rest for 4 hours before slicing. Tender, juicy, good eating!  Posted a vid on youtube.

Re: KosmoQ's Beef Injection - This is a good product.  I used a very low end brisket (inspected but not stamped with Select or Choice) on this cook that I picked up at Walmart.  The brisket had very little marbling.  The Kosmo's beef injection had a good beef flavor, and helped make what could have easily been a very dry brisket, into a tender, flavorful, and moist piece of meat.  This comes from someone who is known for being very critical of most everything I cook.  If you want to increase that window of time that makes the difference between moist, flavorful brisket, and a brisket that's dry and inedible, than this product will help do that.

Don't forget to check out the video... now for the pics:
[attachment=5:v7awvsho]kinj.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]
[attachment=4:v7awvsho]B1.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]
[attachment=3:v7awvsho]B2.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]
[attachment=2:v7awvsho]B3.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]
[attachment=1:v7awvsho]B4.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]
[attachment=0:v7awvsho]B5.jpg[/attachment:v7awvsho]

Here's the video:
[youtube:v7awvsho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1KqqOgT0lc&feature=player_profilepage[/youtube:v7awvsho]


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty find job. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks great Andy. The sound of a cat meowing in your video kind of through me for awhile. I put the video on pause while I looked around the house for our cat. Finally figured out that it must have been one at your end smelling the finished brisket.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice lookin' brisket Andy and good video too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd eat that!


----------



## AndyW (Feb 7, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy. The sound of a cat meowing in your video kind of through me for awhile. I put the video on pause while I looked around the house for our cat. Finally figured out that it must have been one at your end smelling the finished brisket.



Too funny... we have three cats and three dogs roaming around, so strange animal sounds are a common occurence in my household.. even when it's not the cats and dogs....


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that's a fine meal for a super bowl sunday, I bet you guys were eating well.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute pit. Do it also come in electric?


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Feb 19, 2011)

Brisket looked pretty good and the video was great...............


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I'm not 'trying' to be a stick in the mud............but......Propane?  Overnight?  Injected?  Shame on you in every aspect of BBQ'ing.  Again, not trying to be an ass but it looks dry to me.  Only giving my honest opinion. I'd be lying if I said anything different.   That looks like a Lazy Bones brisket to me....


----------



## AndyW (Feb 21, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Now I'm not 'trying' to be a stick in the mud...........   That looks like a Lazy Bones brisket to me....



Well.... ok then....  I hadn't received my WSM yet, so the gasser was my only choice at the time, and as far as dryness, it was middle of the road.  Not the most moist I have had, but certainly not the driest.  Send me a link that shows your last brisket cook, as I appreciate constructive comments and information.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

AndyW said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Andy I was kidding around with ya bud.  I've never cooked a brisket, was just poking some fun with you.  Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, I was just yanking your chain.....I've cooked briskets before.  Again, my criticism was not meant to be harsh, just honest and I did not mean any harm.  I am sorry Andy.

Here's one of my last WSM brisket cooks.  Briskets rubbed with Wolfe Rub Bold, smoked with Hickory wood until 165*, foiled until tender.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2011)

My God Larry, your meat is so big! How do you fit it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> My God Larry, your meat is so big! How do you fit it?



Just gotta work it until it fits........


----------



## AndyW (Feb 21, 2011)

Holy cow... How many pounds of meat was that?  That looks awesome!  Was that beef choice grade?

No offense taken...  Your pics definitely made me think of how to make the next brisket cook better, and yes it will be on the WSM.  Maybe I'll do two, one injected and one not, so I can compare.  Feel free to make suggestions anytime!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2011)

AndyW said:
			
		

> Holy cow... How many pounds of meat was that?  That looks awesome!  Was that beef choice grade?
> 
> No offense taken...  Your pics definitely made me think of how to make the next brisket cook better, and yes it will be on the WSM.  Maybe I'll do two, one injected and one not, so I can compare.  Feel free to make suggestions anytime!



Glad you have a sense of humor unlike Puff......

I think your approach is great, one injected and one not. However, injecting brisket or shoulder in my opinion is a waste of time and money.  Save your money and inject a lean cut, even though depending on what you're cooking it's still not necessary if cooked properly.

I would suggest doing several cooks, versus two briskets at a time to see what you like.  The first, I'd keep it simple...salt, pepper and granulated garlic.  Get that brisket right and see how you like it and THEN try injecting.  I think you will prefer the natural 'beef' flavor over the injected one, once you get the cooking portion down.  My basic rule of thumb with brisket is to cook in the 245-260 degree range until it's got a nice bark and/or close to 165 degrees.  Then finish wrapped in foil.....start checking for 'doneness' around 185 degrees....that sounds early I know, but that's a good point to begin testing where you're at.  When a probe or fork slide into the brisket with just a 'slight' resistance take it off and let it rest.  The resting will complete the cooking and redistribute the juices, leaving you with a moist and tender, yet not falling apart brisket.  A properly cooked brisket is slicable, but should be tender enough to tug and rip apart once slice.  If it won't rip, it's undercooked, if it falls apart or is dry it's overcooked.

Those were choice briskets, with that said I often cook select briskets from WalMart with the same results.  So, buy a couple or 4 cheap select briskets from WalMart and start practicing.  Worst thing you'll have is a good dinner!!


----------

